# surf rig



## bigcatchman2 (May 19, 2008)

is this a good surf rig?

http://us.mg3.mail.yahoo.com/ya/dow...ef=&YY=1211502378546&newid=1&clean=0&inline=1 

8/0 circle hook, 50# leader, 4 oz wieght


----------



## Grilled Sardine (Apr 22, 2008)

bigcatchman2 said:


> is this a good surf rig?
> 
> http://us.mg3.mail.yahoo.com/ya/dow...ef=&YY=1211502378546&newid=1&clean=0&inline=1
> 
> 8/0 circle hook, 50# leader, 4 oz wieght


link doesnt work.


----------



## bigcatchman2 (May 19, 2008)

o reallly?, lol it does for me, how do i post a picture from " my pictures"? it askes for a url


----------



## Grilled Sardine (Apr 22, 2008)

i usually upload pics to photobucket then use their url.


----------



## bigcatchman2 (May 19, 2008)

lets try it now


----------



## bigcatchman2 (May 19, 2008)

wtf
didnt work


----------



## bigcatchman2 (May 19, 2008)




----------



## bigcatchman2 (May 19, 2008)




----------



## bigcatchman2 (May 19, 2008)

http://s302.photobucket.com/albums/nn112/bigcatchman2/


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

still cant see it cause ya need a password to get to it.


----------



## bigcatchman2 (May 19, 2008)

yea its my bad i #[email protected]#ed it up, nobody else post on this k


----------



## Mdt1992 (Sep 3, 2007)

this is all i use in the surf so if its like this then yes


----------



## bigcatchman2 (May 19, 2008)

it is, read my description on the first 1


----------



## Mdt1992 (Sep 3, 2007)

yeah i thought it sounded like that but i use 6-8 oz four wont hold really good at lip and the refuge you were talking about fishing on the sandbridgepier fourems


----------



## bigcatchman2 (May 19, 2008)

o u read those, i also have one in here....my 10' only goes up to 6..will 6+ bait hurt it?


----------



## Mdt1992 (Sep 3, 2007)

try it but if you dont feel comfortable casting it hard with the 6 oz id pick up some sputnicks and if 4 isnt holding throw a sputnick. but sometimes i need 10 oz to hold the bottom during drum season to keep it out of others lines since theres 50 heavers lined up on the end of that pier


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

I don't know how well he will be recieved thrown a sputnick off the end of the lip into the group.


----------



## bigcatchman2 (May 19, 2008)

where can i find a sputnik?


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Shooter said:


> I don't know how well he will be recieved thrown a sputnick off the end of the lip into the group.


 Not to worry. Unless someone has pulled in the monster snag it won't last long anyway.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

AirDown said:


> Not to worry. Unless someone has pulled in the monster snag it won't last long anyway.


Or someone cuts his line.

My money is on Blake.


----------



## bigcatchman2 (May 19, 2008)

found it


----------



## bigcatchman2 (May 19, 2008)

i have a 5 oz on now


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

honestly.. about cutting lines.
maybe its my NYC mentality.. but id flip out if someone cuts my line.
especially if im on the beginning or the end of a train.

i mean.. F&^# its your line drifting into mine. and i get cut when i retrieve in while pulling up everyone elses messy lines?, im gonna pull out my rod's carbon reducer (which is pretty damn hard) and start hammering someone.. unless i get an apology and some way to make it up.

like if i use a breakaway sputnik, i throw it out. and it holds the sand in a perfectly straight line in front of me. and 10 lines drift in from the right. to me, your wrong for letting your line drift like that.

sum it all up, we all use whatever sinker we want. its not set in stone i HAVE to use a FF with a pyramid , i can tie my rigs however i want, use whatever hook or bait i want. or use what the guy next to me is using. im there to fish. im me, your you.

this isnt Rome.


anyways,, back on topic. 

yup bigcatch, thats a fishfinder rig.
good all purpose rig.
day or night.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

ooeric said:


> and 10 lines drift in from the right.


newbs, newbs everywhere.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

ooeric said:


> honestly.. about cutting lines.
> maybe its my NYC mentality.. but id flip out if someone cuts my line.
> especially if im on the beginning or the end of a train.
> 
> ...


 Your right to a point. But, when in Rome and things are working before you got there you need to adapt. The part about thumping on someone might fly in some places but not on LIP or The Point.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

It's true, you can use anything you want anytime you want but untill you fish at times 50+ poles in a 10' space you don't know what tight is. Just about any of those guys on the LIP will be more than glad to help you fix a rig up and give you info that you can't buy.

It's always better to make friends than to make folks unhappy to see you.


----------

